# Polarion PF50 in underground Cave



## Ken J. Good (Jan 6, 2009)

We sent a PF50 to a photographer, Stephen Alvarez for a story (underground caves) that will appear in National Geographic this June.

I asked for a preview, but his contract prohibits it.

He did send me to his website, where he posted a fantastic image of an underground cave/flood that will not be used in the feature article.

http://www.picturestoryblog.com/2008/12/high-water-sub-solomon-cave-tennessee.html


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 6, 2009)

nice to see that sewanee is getting some recognition, this side of tennessee is literally all caves,


----------



## dudemar (Jan 6, 2009)

AWESOME!!!

I would just about give my left arm for a PF50!!!


----------



## Reflector (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome! PF50....I find it annoying that there is a light out there with MORE lumens than my PH40. I must have one. Time to sell my car...


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 12, 2009)

Update to the blog: 

http://www.picturestoryblog.com/200...cave-flood-from-stephen-alvarez-on-vimeo.html


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool videos. Ken, why does he say that you lent him a PF-40 in his blog (vs. PF-50 in thread subject)?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 13, 2009)

A. The body of the light he had said, PF40. (I stated in another thread here on CPF that I lent him one of my 2 modded PF40's)

B. I told him I was giving him a PF50 (really a PF40 with a 50-watt ballast), but I sure with all that water that flooded his brain housing group he forgot.

C. He is a photographer, not an HID technophobe....at least not yet!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahhh......just wanted to make sure you got the proper credit for the right light, especially if it is going to be in Nat Geo.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 24, 2009)

I never saw this thread before until now. I just happened across it while searching for one of my old PH40 posts.

In any case I was impressed with the video and comments from the Nat Geo dude, so I'm bumping it for others who may have missed it. 


:bump:


----------



## cue003 (Jul 25, 2009)

Patriot, I missed this one as well.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2009)

cue003 said:


> Patriot, I missed this one as well.




Kinda makes you want to huge your PH50 doesn't it. :grouphug: I just wish someone would post a picture of the light so we could all see the beating it took.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jul 26, 2009)

I gave that particular light to: http://www.mgvp.org/
It will have quite a history by the time it does it's duty.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 4, 2010)

Found a video of the cave adventure.

You can see when the Polarion is "fired up"

Please see: http://vimeo.com/6701895


----------



## vee73 (Feb 5, 2010)

:rock::bow:


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2010)

Very cool! 

The PF50 was at the 2:20 mark right? Was it also the flood light in the other close range shots?


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 5, 2010)

that show, wonderful report! :thumbsup:


----------



## sledhead (Feb 6, 2010)

Unbelievable! Thanks for the link. Gotta love that light!


----------

